# Can't access Megaupload...



## live_laughing (Jun 29, 2009)

This happened really suddenly, but all of a sudden neither of my laptops can access Megaupload. They both share the same broadband connection though...

I'm running on a MacBook Pro and a MacBook, both installed with Leopard and the application I'm using is Firefox (version 3.0.11). I've tried accessing Megaupload on other applications such as Safari and Opera but it doesn't work on them either.

I've also tried accessing through it's IP address but the IP won't load either. But just to check I tried the IP address of another site and that didn't work either...

I also have a Megaupload Premium account and that expires next month...

Is it possible that my network provider has generally blocked Megaupload? Other file-sharing sites such as Mediafire, Sendspace and Rapidshare still work...


Any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------

